# Matching cove and roundover cuts



## ashrivastava (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello - I'm trying to make a folding table top with 3/4" thick (finished) material. Trying to determine the radius size of cove and roundover/bead bits so I can get the two edges to line up. Am I looking for bits with same radius specification?

Thank You
Atul


----------



## ashrivastava (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry for the repost and greatly appreciate the responses. Didn't realize my post from yesterday came thru.

rgds,
Atul


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

ashrivastava said:


> Hello - I'm trying to make a folding table top with 3/4" thick (finished) material. Trying to determine the radius size of cove and roundover/bead bits so I can get the two edges to line up. Am I looking for bits with same radius specification?
> 
> Thank You
> Atul


Hi Atul,

I'm not sure if you are talking about making a drop leaf type of table?

if so here are some good instructions on creating a rule joint:

Installing a Drop Leaf Table Hinge :: Whitechapel Ltd.


----------



## ashrivastava (Nov 29, 2009)

Greg - sorry I've been away for last couple of weeks, but many thanks for your post. That's exactly what I was after.

rgds,
Atul


----------

